# Quelle application SIP utilisez vous?



## Ralph_ (13 Avril 2013)

Hello à tous,

Juste pour voir si au jour d'aujourd'hui j'utilise la meilleure app niveau SIP. J'utilise LinPhone et ça marche impec avec mon compte freephonie.

les défauts sont
- Coupure de l'appel si je reçois un appel via le reseau cellulaire
- Autonomie en chute si l'app reste ouverte
- quelques lenteurs.

Donc si vous en avez des meilleures, par avance merci de proposer


----------



## drs (13 Avril 2013)

avant j'utilisais IM+ qui fonctionnait très bien, mais plus maintenant (je crois que le SIP a été retiré).
J'ai essayé Media5 VOIP qui est light mais très bien pour ce que j'en fait.

Ceci dit je télécharge linphone que je ne connaissais pas et je vais essayer 


J'ai essayé et je garde...bien mieux que media5


----------



## jfchadeyron (14 Avril 2013)

Média 5 avec les addons, que j'utilise pour la VOIP OVH, c'est top au niveau qualité. J'en suis vraiment content.


----------

